# Transformers-The Movie



## D.Shaffer (May 22, 2007)

Ok, the movie is coming in a little less then a month and a half, and the marketing blitz has begun.  The toys have started to been released, we're getting merchanside into the stores, and, most importantly, we have the first real trailers (as opposed to teasers)

http://movies.yahoo.com/feature/transformers.html

Watching the general Transformers Fans reaction to the new trailer has been interested.  While some of the fandom is still rabid in their hatred, it appears to have shifted the opinions of many into cautious optimism. Has anyone else had their opinions on the new movie change at all since seeing the new trailer?


----------



## ddvmor (May 22, 2007)

Yep.  I went from cautiously looking forward to it (but secretly expecting it to be pants) to gagging for it with that trailer.  It looks like it's gonna be loads of fun!


----------



## Vanuslux (May 22, 2007)

There's only one thing really bugging me about all the trailers I've seen thus far.  Can none of the Transformers talk?  I don't think we've heard one line of dialogue from the title characters.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (May 22, 2007)

The trailer left me confused. It sure doesn't seem like the comic book from what I saw. Maybe that is the point (either in actual fact or just in promotion).


----------



## Klaus (May 22, 2007)

Vanuslux said:
			
		

> There's only one thing really bugging me about all the trailers I've seen thus far.  Can none of the Transformers talk?  I don't think we've heard one line of dialogue from the title characters.



 Not only they can talk (and that moment is being saved for the actual movie), but they got Optimus' original voice actor, Peter Cullen, to return to the role. And Hugo Weaving (Matrix, LotR, V) will voice Megatron.


----------



## hafrogman (May 22, 2007)

It does seem that the focus has shifted slightly from the Transformers as the main characters to them being more the catalyst that drives (ha!) the plot for the human characters.

Still, it looks good, and I'm looking forward to it with breathless antici...pation.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (May 22, 2007)

I really can't stand Shia Lebeouf, and I was hoping his role would be marginal, but from the trailers it doesn't look that way. That may ruin things for me. Still not entirely sold on the spiky Transformer look, but the animation does seem to be pretty well done.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (May 22, 2007)

With the number of movies I want to see this summer, and the lack of time and money to do so, Transformers is one that I am probably going to pass on until the DVD, unless I hear that it is incredible once it is out.  

I do wish I had been paying a little more attention to the trailer during Heroes last night, but I'm sure I'll have plenty of other chance to see it.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 22, 2007)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Not only they can talk (and that moment is being saved for the actual movie), but they got Optimus' original voice actor, Peter Cullen, to return to the role. And Hugo Weaving (Matrix, LotR, V) will voice Megatron.



 AND they've got the Transformer noise in it! All is wel in the world!


----------



## delericho (May 22, 2007)

D.Shaffer said:
			
		

> Has anyone else had their opinions on the new movie change at all since seeing the new trailer?




No. Michael Bay films usually have really strong trailers.

I will go to see the film as soon after opening as I can. I'm desperately hoping it doesn't suck.


----------



## The Serge (May 22, 2007)

Starscream.  Starscream looks awesome as Hell even if he's shaped more or less like an ape with avian legs.


----------



## Klaus (May 22, 2007)

The Serge said:
			
		

> Starscream.  Starscream looks awesome as Hell even if he's shaped more or less like an ape with avian legs.



 "Gorilla-sparrow". That's how we, here in Brazil, call bodybuilders who only work out their upper bodies, which leaves them with scrawny legs. It's hilarious to behold!


----------



## Nightfall (May 23, 2007)

Nice!  I'm looking forward to July very much, especially the transformer sounds.


----------



## Donovan Morningfire (May 23, 2007)

I've remained "cautiously optimistic" for a while, and the recent trailers have done nothing to change that opinion, no matter how cool they look.

Anyone here remember the hype for Star Wars Episode I back when all we had were the trailers?  Going by the trailers alone, TPM looked to be distilled essence of awesome.  What we got fell short of that mark (distance is determined by individual viewer; i agree it's the weakest of the six-movie saga, but it's not concentrated suckage either).


----------



## Nightfall (May 23, 2007)

Don,

There's a difference though. The Star Wars stuff was done by Lucas who had NO ONE to oversight him. I think it's different with the current climate for us to expect better now that we have a decent director AND a cast that's not too bad either.


----------



## Krug (May 25, 2007)

Comparing to the  old trailer


----------



## DonTadow (May 25, 2007)

Krug said:
			
		

> Comparing to the  old trailer



I just can't get up for this one.  I"m constantly reminded of the biggest disapponment of my childhood life, Masters of the Universe. How did they screw that up. He didn't even have a freakin sword . 

So I watch the trailers for transformers and they look like walking factories. I can barely distinguish whose who. Maybe its because the trailers are moving so fast.


----------



## Grog (May 25, 2007)

The trailers are really making this look like an extremely jingoistic "The U.S. military kicks ass and takes names" movie, and the Transformers are only there to provide them with things to blow up. I really hope that isn't the case, but the fact that it's coming out on July 4th doesn't give me much hope in that regard.


----------



## jonathan swift (May 25, 2007)

Grog said:
			
		

> The trailers are really making this look like an extremely jingoistic "The U.S. military kicks ass and takes names" movie, and the Transformers are only there to provide them with things to blow up. I really hope that isn't the case, but the fact that it's coming out on July 4th doesn't give me much hope in that regard.





Really? I saw the trailer as a lot of the US military gets their asses kicked.


----------



## Seonaid (May 25, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It does seem that the focus has shifted slightly from the Transformers as the main characters to them being more the catalyst that drives (ha!) the plot for the human characters.
> 
> Still, it looks good, and I'm looking forward to it with breathless antici...pation.



I agree with this post wholeheartedly. I really hope it's about giant robots kicking each others' butts and not the two kids falling in love (or whatever). However, I will be seeing it opening weekend!


----------



## Asmor (May 25, 2007)

I just saw the trailer for the first time at Pirates of the Caribbean last night (err... this morning)

Holy hell am I excited for it. I mean, I've always known that I'm a total Transformers whore, but I never expected to react as strongly as I did to that trailer. Hell yeah!


----------



## Prince Atom (May 25, 2007)

All of those trailers and teasers are awsum with awsum sauce.

So were the Star Wars trailers. It's not the effects or the choreography, it's the plot and characterization that I found lacking for those movies.

Those Transformers trailers make me want to see the movie (that's their job, and they do it well), but I wish I could have more confidence that the dialogue and plot are going to hold up.

I think I'm going to be cautiously exuberant about this flick. I don't usually buy movies for home theater, so I'm probably not going to add it to the library, but it'll be good for killing my woes for three hours or so.

TWK


----------



## Prince Atom (May 25, 2007)

Oh, and that kid's father? Biggest. Jerk. Evar.


----------



## Seonaid (May 25, 2007)

The Whiner Knight said:
			
		

> Oh, and that kid's father? Biggest. Jerk. Evar.



 Yeah really! That's what I was thinking. Jeez.


----------



## Dire Bare (May 25, 2007)

jonathan swift said:
			
		

> Really? I saw the trailer as a lot of the US military gets their asses kicked.




I get the impression that there is a "B" plot involving a squad of military heroes.  The Decepticons show up, totally destroy a military base or two, and then we fight back and win!

Maybe the military heroes are a part of G.I. Joe!  Heh, probably not.


----------



## Dire Bare (May 25, 2007)

The Whiner Knight said:
			
		

> Oh, and that kid's father? Biggest. Jerk. Evar.




Really, I found that HILARIOUS!  I'm totally doing that to my kids . . . . should I ever manage to have any, that is!


----------



## Pseudonym (May 25, 2007)

No luv for linux.  Stupid Quicktime.


----------



## Krug (Jun 5, 2007)

Optimus Prime vs Bonecrusher


----------



## horacethegrey (Jun 5, 2007)

Krug said:
			
		

> Optimus Prime vs Bonecrusher



Just watched that on youtube. Have to admit, it's a very good scene. And eons better than any robot fight the original cartoon could ever muster up. Optimus looks and feels like a semi in humanoid form tearing up the highway with those huge feet of his.  

Anyway, just wanted to post about my feelings for this film. First off, I don't like Michael Bay. I find him an overrated hack who gets too much praise that I feel is undeserving. I also find his arrogance and disdainful attitude towards movie critics abhorrent. Second, I'm not a diehard _Transformers _geek. While I liked the cartoon when I was a wee youngin, I find it pure torture watching it today. The dialogue is horrid, the characters laughable (with a few exceptions, Optimus being one of them), and some of the most cheesy stories that I've seen in a cartoon. Sorry, but there's no nostalgia that clouds my vision when watching this show. The original toys are still cool though in my book.

That said, I'll now state that I wait for this new film with great anticipation. Those new designs threw me off at first, but since then they've started to grow on me. And I can appreciate how utterly alien they are, which I think was the intention in their design. I also want to say how happy I am for Peter Cullen in returning as Optimus Prime. Not for any fanboy nostalgia, but because I think he's an amazing voice actor and deserves all this renewed success (I find it touching that in recent interviews when he says how very grateful he is for all the fan support). 

Yet despite that, I'm going to have to share in the cautious optimism with the rest of you here. This is probably the most hyped movie of the summer, so while I do wish for it's success, the involvement of Bay makes me feel we should steel ourselves for a massive disappointment. It's nothing new when a big film fails to live up to all the hype surrounding it (*cough*_Spider-Man 3_*cough*). Let's just hope my fears are proven wrong come June 30th.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Jun 5, 2007)

I watched the MTV Movie Awards Preshow which turned out to really be a 1/2 hour Transformers preview special. However I am still utterly confused about the movie. There were plenty of clips but they were all mostly action scenes (except for 1 which was a human first meets car scene) and I have no idea what it is really about (Yes I know giant transforming robots, but I mean beyond that). So far from everything I have seem it still seems all effects and action and nothing else. Maybe that is the point and it will draw big numbers opening week but I see nothing about it yet that indicates long term success or anything that would make it an action classic that will ever be looked back on as anything special.


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Jun 5, 2007)

For this movie, my expectations are absolutely nil, so with any luck I'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## D.Shaffer (Jun 5, 2007)

Brown Jenkin said:
			
		

> I have no idea what it is really about (Yes I know giant transforming robots, but I mean beyond that). So far from everything I have seem it still seems all effects and action and nothing elsel.



It's about two alien factions of robots who come to earth and proceed to beat the ever living crap out of each other while humanity tries not to get caught in between.  Which is more or less the plot of every TF line, ever.  (And something that a lot of the more diehard TF fans tend to forget) If we get any real characterization, I'll count myself lucky but I'm in it for the splodey and giant F'ing robots and dont expect to see much else.


----------



## horacethegrey (Jun 5, 2007)

D.Shaffer said:
			
		

> Which is more or less the plot of every TF line, ever.  (*And something that a lot of the more diehard TF fans tend to forget*)



True. Too true. These diehards will often defend the story as being equal or even better than something like LOTR. :\ 

Like I said, nostalgia clouds the mind.


----------



## Umbran (Jun 5, 2007)

horacethegrey said:
			
		

> True. Too true. These diehards will often defend the story as being equal or even better than something like LOTR. :\




Well, if you squeeze LotR down to one sentence like that, yeah, it'll sound pretty simple and lame, too


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Jun 5, 2007)

D.Shaffer said:
			
		

> It's about two alien factions of robots who come to earth and proceed to beat the ever living crap out of each other while humanity tries not to get caught in between.  Which is more or less the plot of every TF line, ever.  (And something that a lot of the more diehard TF fans tend to forget) If we get any real characterization, I'll count myself lucky but I'm in it for the splodey and giant F'ing robots and dont expect to see much else.




But I haven't seen anything in the previews that indicates that. All I have seen is Human vs. Robot. I realize that what you say is the general plotline we assume but so far I haven't seen anything confirming it.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 5, 2007)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Well, if you squeeze LotR down to one sentence like that, yeah, it'll sound pretty simple and lame, too



 Like...

"Lets go take a ring to a mountain!"


----------



## Klaus (Jun 5, 2007)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Like...
> 
> "Lets go take a ring to a mountain!"



 ... and then they all started to sing!


----------



## Chimera (Jun 5, 2007)

Klaus said:
			
		

> ... and then they all started to sing!




Not far off the mark.  It's been a few years, but I seem to remember a couple of songs in the books.


----------



## horacethegrey (Jun 6, 2007)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Well, if you squeeze LotR down to one sentence like that, yeah, it'll sound pretty simple and lame, too



But that's just it. If you stop and think about it for a second, the _Transformers _storyline *can *be summed up in one sentence. The makers of the show never moved beyond the simple Autobots vs. Decepticons setup they established. I'm hoping the movie expands the story focus a bit more. Though with Bay at the helm, I rather doubt it.


----------



## D.Shaffer (Jun 6, 2007)

Brown Jenkin said:
			
		

> But I haven't seen anything in the previews that indicates that. All I have seen is Human vs. Robot. I realize that what you say is the general plotline we assume but so far I haven't seen anything confirming it.



You can get this from the trailer and its various catch phrases.

"Our World, Their War"
War implies two opposing sides.  We actually see giant robots fighting so we know it's two sides of giant robots.  It's our world, so we're stuck in the middle between the two.

"Some will come to defend us, most have come to destroy us" 
One side likes us and will actively go and help us out when they can. The other is trying to wipe us out. That pretty much says humanity is 'Stuck in the middle' to me.


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 6, 2007)

I don't get it--it's giant robots kicking the crap out of each other. What's not to like? What more can you want?


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Jun 6, 2007)

Giant robots kicking the crap out of each other with _meaning_.


----------



## Umbran (Jun 6, 2007)

GoodKingJayIII said:
			
		

> Giant robots kicking the crap out of each other with _meaning_.




What, they beat each other over the head with giant copies of the Oxford English Dictionary?


----------



## drothgery (Jun 6, 2007)

D.Shaffer said:
			
		

> "Some will come to defend us, most have come to destroy us"
> One side likes us and will actively go and help us out when they can. The other is trying to wipe us out. That pretty much says humanity is 'Stuck in the middle' to me.




Eh. Sounds more like the Decepticons were after _us_, and those pesky Autobots got in the way.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jun 6, 2007)

GoodKingJayIII said:
			
		

> Giant robots kicking the crap out of each other with _meaning_.




Dude. It's from an 80s marketing campaign for toys. It not Wanger's Ring Cycle. It's meaning is "this toy is cooler than that toy."



			
				D.Shaffer said:
			
		

> That pretty much says humanity is 'Stuck in the middle' to me.




Lord have mercy, but I hope I don't see Starscream dancing around to "Stuck in the middle with you" as he tortures Bumblebee or something.


----------



## The Serge (Jun 6, 2007)

I want the gravity of _Die Hard_.  There's something at stake and I value the characters, but I'm not watching a full-fledged drama or a serious thriller (like _Silence of the Lambs_) nor am I watching PotC or _Godzilla_.


----------



## horacethegrey (Jun 6, 2007)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> Dude. It's from an 80s marketing campaign for toys. It not Wanger's Ring Cycle. It's meaning is "this toy is cooler than that toy."



Which can be said for any 80's cartoon sadly.



			
				The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> Lord have mercy, but I hope I don't see Starscream dancing around to "Stuck in the middle with you" as he tortures Bumblebee or something.



 There's a scenario I'd happily lay my eyes on.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 6, 2007)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> Lord have mercy, but I hope I don't see Starscream dancing around to "Stuck in the middle with you" as he tortures Bumblebee or something.




That would rock.


----------



## DonTadow (Jun 6, 2007)

Brown Jenkin said:
			
		

> But I haven't seen anything in the previews that indicates that. All I have seen is Human vs. Robot. I realize that what you say is the general plotline we assume but so far I haven't seen anything confirming it.



Bah, anyone who says this wasn't a fan of the Transformers the movie. 

This movie has a lot to live up to and I havn't seen it yet.  I don't want robots beating up robots, I got a rock'm sockem game. I want to se erobots with personalities and agendas against one another.  The series concentrated on the deceptocons trying to take the energy resources from earth (not about killing the autobots).  In later series, this was expanded on and it was explained why they wanted or needed the energy.  

So far, It feels like Masters of the Universe all over agian. The producers understand that theres this really strong man with a sword who is against a villian called Skeletor and earth is in the middle, which wasn't at ALL  what Masters of the Universe was about.

P.S. also, don't the robots seem extremely large for cars and trucks.


----------



## horacethegrey (Jun 6, 2007)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> P.S. also, don't the robots seem extremely large for cars and trucks.



Actually, they look pretty much in scale with the vehicles they transform into. Which is pretty miraculous in itself. The original cartoon was notorious for ignoring scale. You can read all about it here in this entry  at the Transformers Wiki.


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 7, 2007)

Heh, I was thinking that myself. JC explained that all the little parts of the vehicles made up all the extra size, but I don't buy it. They still look too big to me. :shrug:


----------



## D.Shaffer (Jun 7, 2007)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> P.S. also, don't the robots seem extremely large for cars and trucks.



The designers actually put a lot of work into making the characters account for the mass of the vehicles as the mass shifting of the original was something they were actively trying to avoid.  Keep in mind that a lot of the robots end up being thinner in robot mode then they are in vehicle, so they'll end up taller.  There's a scale out there somewhere that has the actual heights of the robots.  Bumblebee is 18' tall in robot mode, but the Corvette he's based on is around 15' long. Optimus IS huge (I think they mentioned 36' tall), but keep in mind how big the vehicle he's is based around is. (The Peterbilt 379 with long hood).  The Buffalo mine clearer (Which is what Bonecrusher turns into) is 27' long.  

Overall, I think they're doing a pretty good job of keeping the sizes consistant.


----------



## DonTadow (Jun 7, 2007)

D.Shaffer said:
			
		

> The designers actually put a lot of work into making the characters account for the mass of the vehicles as the mass shifting of the original was something they were actively trying to avoid.  Keep in mind that a lot of the robots end up being thinner in robot mode then they are in vehicle, so they'll end up taller.  There's a scale out there somewhere that has the actual heights of the robots.  Bumblebee is 18' tall in robot mode, but the Corvette he's based on is around 15' long. Optimus IS huge (I think they mentioned 36' tall), but keep in mind how big the vehicle he's is based around is. (The Peterbilt 379 with long hood).  The Buffalo mine clearer (Which is what Bonecrusher turns into) is 27' long.
> 
> Overall, I think they're doing a pretty good job of keeping the sizes consistant.



I have yet to see megatron, is he still a gun?  

The more i think the more my anticipation wanes. Now to think about it i havn't seen anyone tranform into anything but cars and planes.  

Hey, if the scale is up to date, wouldn't most of the decepticons (planes) be a heck of a lot taller than the autobots.


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Jun 7, 2007)

GoodKingJayIII said:
			
		

> Giant robots kicking the crap out of each other with meaning.






			
				The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> Dude. It's from an 80s marketing campaign for toys. It not Wanger's Ring Cycle. It's meaning is "this toy is cooler than that toy."




Just so we're clear, my post was 100% sarcasm.  I thought that was obvious, but maybe not?  In case it wasn't, I'll refer you to my first post in this thread:



			
				GoodKingJayIII said:
			
		

> For this movie, my expectations are absolutely nil, so with any luck I'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Jun 7, 2007)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> I have yet to see megatron, is he still a gun?




Dunno, haven't seen him transform.  I have heard he doesn't actually take an Earth form, but stays all Cybertronian protoform.



> Hey, if the scale is up to date, wouldn't most of the decepticons (planes) be a heck of a lot taller than the autobots.




IIRC, there's a Decepticon helicopter whose name I can't remember, and Starscream transforms into an F-22.  The others (Brawl, Barricade, Bonecrusher, Devastator*, Frenzy, Scorponok) are all ground-based.

* - He's a tank, not a half-dozen construction vehicles.  Which is a pity, really, but I can't really blame them.

Brad


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Jun 7, 2007)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> I have yet to see megatron, is he still a gun?




I heard somewhere he's a tank now.

I always thought the hand-gun transformation was silly.  He already had a gun on his back.


----------



## Klaus (Jun 7, 2007)

GoodKingJayIII said:
			
		

> I heard somewhere he's a tank now.
> 
> I always thought the hand-gun transformation was silly.  He already had a gun on his back.



 He is a Cybertronian jet, no Earth-based form.

Megatron was a tank in a couple of earlier Transformer lines.


----------



## D.Shaffer (Jun 8, 2007)

cignus_pfaccari said:
			
		

> Dunno, haven't seen him transform.  I have heard he doesn't actually take an Earth form, but stays all Cybertronian protoform.



Protoform is the 'comet reentry' mode they take when crashing into earth, technically.  But yes, Megatron has a cybertronian vehicle mode that he uses.  He considers humans as less then insects and feels taking a 'disguise' mode is beneath him.  His vehicle mode is a cybertronian fighter/spaceship.



> IIRC, there's a Decepticon helicopter whose name I can't remember, and Starscream transforms into an F-22.  The others (Brawl, Barricade, Bonecrusher, Devastator*, Frenzy, Scorponok) are all ground-based.



Blackout = Pave Low Helicopter.
Brawl = Modified M1A2 Abrams tank (Devestator was an early name for this character)
Barricade = Saleen modified Mustang police car
Bonecrusher =Buffalo Mine Protected vehicle
Starscream = F22 Fighter
Frenzy = Various small portable devices (Mp3 Player, Radio)
Scorponok = More of a drone. Makes up some parts of Blackout.

On the other side...
Optimus = Peterbilt 379
Jazz = Solstice
Bumblebee = '08 Camaro
Ironhide = Topkick pickup
Ratchet = Hummer in a Search and Rescue configuration

And yes, the Decepticons tend to outmass most of the Autobots, except for Optimus.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jun 12, 2007)

Don't know if this is already old news...

Anyone interested in the remixed _Transformers_ 2007 theme music?

http://www.sectorseven.org/OHD2/deceptibot/theme.zip

(It's an MP3 file inside.)


----------



## D.Shaffer (Jun 12, 2007)

That's not really the new theme (if it's the one I remember).  The real theme is being done by Mute Math. They have snippets of it up on their myspace site.


----------



## DonTadow (Jun 12, 2007)

The more trailers the more i feel the gozilla aura coming on.  I have yet to see a robot talk.


----------



## D.Shaffer (Jun 14, 2007)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> The more trailers the more i feel the gozilla aura coming on.  I have yet to see a robot talk.



We've seen Optimus talk.  There's a cast list floating around, so we know the Autobots talk.  We know Barricade talks as he needs to interrogate Sam at one point. 

More telling, there's been releases of the movie already in some areas, so we know from the spoilers that the robots talk. (Although the Decepticons tend to talk in Cybertronian with English subtitles)  I wouldnt worry about that part of things.


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Jun 14, 2007)

Isn't Hugo Weaving playing Megatron?

"We meet again... Mr. Optimus."


----------



## Klaus (Jun 14, 2007)

GoodKingJayIII said:
			
		

> Isn't Hugo Weaving playing Megatron?
> 
> "We meet again... Mr. Optimus."



 "Mr. Optimus Baggins! You must take this energon to the fires of Cybertron..."


----------



## Arnwyn (Jun 14, 2007)

D.Shaffer said:
			
		

> (Although the Decepticons tend to talk in Cybertronian with English subtitles)



_Really_? That's pretty damn cool.

Hope rising again...


----------



## D.Shaffer (Jun 14, 2007)

Arnwyn said:
			
		

> _Really_? That's pretty damn cool.
> 
> Hope rising again...



Yeah. one of the backstory elements (And I dont know if this actually shows up IN the movie) is that the Decepticons more or less consider humans as vermin and find the idea of speaking an Earth language demeaning.  The Autobots speak in English around the humans so they understand what's going on, they're the good guys after all. ("We believe in the freedom of all sentient beings, yada yada")


----------



## Klaus (Jun 14, 2007)

And Bumblebee had his voicebox damaged in the war, so he speaks through his radio.


----------



## DonTadow (Jun 15, 2007)

One of the producers had a 10 minute long interview on todays attack of the show. They'll show repeats of it this weekend. It really answered a lot of my questions. The producer sounds like a real fanboy.  My faith in the movie is somewhat redeemed. Especially when he was talking about how much he hated having to put flames on optomus.


----------



## John Crichton (Jun 15, 2007)

It's giant robots beating up on everything in sight.  It's Micheal Bay, the most over-the-top director who is more style than substance out there.  A perfect marriage if I ever saw one.    This movie screams PLOT OPTIONAL!

I'm only watching the trailers and nothing else for this one.  The transforming noise is already in there.  Give me Optimus' famous, "Autobots transform, and roll out!" line and I'm a happy guy.


----------



## DonTadow (Jun 15, 2007)

Sorry, i can watch self made web photos to see robots transform and beat up people. When i pay 30 bucks for 2 hours i want a good movie and a plot.  This looks like it wil ldeliver though.  As i've been disappointed with spiderman and fantastic four (thoug ha bit less) i hope transformers will redeem my faith.

Who knows maybe we'll finally see a real masters of the universe.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jun 16, 2007)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> Who knows maybe we'll finally see a real masters of the universe.



*shudders and convulses at *DonTadow's* demented, sickly, vile thought of another _He-Man_ movie*


----------



## Klaus (Jun 16, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> *shudders and convulses at *DonTadow's* demented, sickly, vile thought of another _He-Man_ movie*



 *agrees with DonTadow, and would also like to see a live action Thundercats and GI Joe*


----------



## Nuclear Platypus (Jun 16, 2007)

Nah, this is the bestest trailer for the Transformers movie.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqpmssC4RoQ

In case you've forgotten:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChlDv74gs18


----------



## DonTadow (Jun 16, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> *shudders and convulses at *DonTadow's* demented, sickly, vile thought of another _He-Man_ movie*



Hey, who knows maybe this one will have he-man in it.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 16, 2007)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> Hey, who knows maybe this one will have he-man in it.




Yeah... hopefully He-man's cameo consists of him walking out of a building and being stomped by Megatron.  Thats the only way to redeem him after that steaming pile pile...  Unfortunately,  once he killed He-man, Megatron would become a god in my eyes..


----------



## Klaus (Jun 16, 2007)

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Yeah... hopefully He-man's cameo consists of him walking out of a building and being stomped by Megatron.  Thats the only way to redeem him after that steaming pile pile...  Unfortunately,  once he killed He-man, Megatron would become a god in my eyes..



 What steaming pile? You talk as if there had already been a Masters of the Universe live-action movie. All I can recall is the animated movie with She-Ra's origin...


----------



## Ranger REG (Jun 17, 2007)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> Hey, who knows maybe this one will have he-man in it.



 *flatlined*


----------



## Ranger REG (Jun 17, 2007)

Klaus said:
			
		

> What steaming pile? You talk as if there had already been a Masters of the Universe live-action movie.



Psst. It's already been done.


----------



## John Crichton (Jun 17, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Psst. It's already been done.



 Klaus was kiddin'.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jun 17, 2007)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> Klaus was kiddin'.



*Klaus* has a sense of humor after all.

*scribbles note for future reference*


----------



## Klaus (Jun 17, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Psst. It's already been done.



 I reject your reality and replace it with my own.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 18, 2007)

Klaus said:
			
		

> What steaming pile? You talk as if there had already been a Masters of the Universe live-action movie. All I can recall is the animated movie with She-Ra's origin...




There was . It stared Dolph Lundgren as He-man.  Fortunately (or unfortunately) there is currently an new Masters of the Universe movie in preproduction. 

 Hopefully that one would refrain from having all the characters mysteriously teliported to earth so that an oversized tinker gnome could build a synthesizer-like Macguffin dohicky


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 18, 2007)

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> There was . It stared Dolph Lundgren as He-man.  Fortunately (or unfortunately) there is currently an new Masters of the Universe movie in preproduction.




...are you one of those crazy people that also believe there was a Highlander II?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 18, 2007)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> ...are you one of those crazy people that also believe there was a Highlander II?





Yeah, although I do have to admit I do not remember much about it except that it was so bad that I ended up self inducing myself to vomit off popcorn so I could get my money back fro mthe theater.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jun 18, 2007)

Klaus said:
			
		

> I reject your reality and replace it with my own.



Like you redecorated your padded room with _Hello Kitty_ accessories?

Yah.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jun 18, 2007)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> ...are you one of those crazy people that also believe there was a Highlander II?



Though not addressed to me...

As sure as I believe there was a THAC0 formula.


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 18, 2007)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> ...are you one of those crazy people that also believe there was a Highlander II?



I actually liked Highlander II.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jun 18, 2007)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> I actually liked Highlander II.



When they added sci-fi elements into the mix, it becomes a big turn-off for me.


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Jun 18, 2007)

Need I remind how silly the _first_ Highlander was?  The movie had Egyptian, katana-wielding Spaniard with a Scottish accent.  C'mon!


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 18, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> When they added sci-fi elements into the mix, it becomes a big turn-off for me.



 Okay, I should clarify--I thought it was a horrible horrible movie that had nothing whatsoever to do with Highlander, but it was still quite enjoyable for what it is--a horrible horrible movie that had nothing whatsoever to do with Highlander.

*I* liked it.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jun 19, 2007)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Okay, I should clarify--I thought it was a horrible horrible movie that had nothing whatsoever to do with Highlander, but it was still quite enjoyable for what it is--a horrible horrible movie that had nothing whatsoever to do with Highlander.
> 
> *I* liked it.



IOW, you like _Highlander 2_ because you hate the _Highlander_ franchise.


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 19, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> IOW, you like _Highlander 2_ because you hate the _Highlander_ franchise.



 I really like _Highlander_ . . . and the second film.


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Jun 19, 2007)

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> There was . It stared Dolph Lundgren as He-man.  Fortunately (or unfortunately) there is currently an new Masters of the Universe movie in preproduction.




The funny thing is that the recent TV show was actually pretty good.  If they built it off that, it could work.

Brad


----------



## D.Shaffer (Jun 19, 2007)

For what it's worth, the new transformers TOYS are nice as heck. I just bought something like $50 worth. 

Bonecrusher wants to give everyone hugs!


----------



## DonTadow (Jun 19, 2007)

cignus_pfaccari said:
			
		

> The funny thing is that the recent TV show was actually pretty good.  If they built it off that, it could work.
> 
> Brad



Youre right it was pretty good. I liked that cartoon.  I am mad they didn't give it a chance.  So long as it is not based on that space he-man cartoon.


----------



## Donovan Morningfire (Jun 19, 2007)

D.Shaffer said:
			
		

> For what it's worth, the new transformers TOYS are nice as heck. I just bought something like $50 worth.



In spite of myself, I picked up the Optimus Prime exclusive from Target (much less clunky looking and not as pricy as the Leader-class version).  Haven't gotten any of the other figures (need to save up for a new car).

But really, given that Transformers is one of Hasbro's bigger toy licenses did anyone honestly expect the toys to be complete crap?  I'll admit some are far from great, but overall they look pretty snazzy.

Only two weeks before we see if the naysayers had it right all along...


----------



## Klaus (Jun 19, 2007)

What amazes me right now is the inexistence of a Tranformers d20 game, since Hasbro owns both TF and d20.


----------



## Darth Shoju (Jun 20, 2007)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> Youre right it was pretty good. I liked that cartoon.  I am mad they didn't give it a chance.  So long as it is not based on that space he-man cartoon.




Yeah I enjoyed it too. One of my favourite episodes was when Mek-a-nek was depressed over how lame his power was.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 20, 2007)

Klaus said:
			
		

> What amazes me right now is the inexistence of a Tranformers d20 game, since Hasbro owns both TF and d20.





Yeah, but if WoTC were to do that they would be forced to reserect D20 Future/D20 Modern and actually support that system which would make alot of players happy;  unfortunately, we all know they have no intent on actually doing that.  If they did, then we would have seen d20M:RE before ever seeing SW:SE.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jun 20, 2007)

cignus_pfaccari said:
			
		

> The funny thing is that the recent TV show was actually pretty good.  If they built it off that, it could work.



The animated series where He-Man has a short cropped haircut? I can't picture him in that. No.


----------



## Donovan Morningfire (Jun 20, 2007)

Klaus said:
			
		

> What amazes me right now is the inexistence of a Tranformers d20 game, since Hasbro owns both TF and d20.



As cool as that might have been, RPGs (aside from D&D) are probably a small share of WotC's profits.  Star Wars got the greenlight (to Relique's chagrin) since there's a large established fanbase that's been clamoring for product for a few years now, something d20 Modern really hasn't had in comparison.  Plus there's the hope that Saga Edition Star Wars will grab a percentage of the non-gamer Star Wars fanbase.  As has been joked about before, if WotC could tap into even 1% of that fanbase with Saga Edition, the profits could very well blow D&D out of the water as WotC's big RPG money-maker (so far, SECR is Amazon's top RPG product, and it's been getting some fairly positive feedback overall).

Designing, testing, and producing RPG books are not cheap, and much like a GI Joe RPG, TF RPG is a very tiny niche within a nich market.  Star Wars has a bit more of a chance due to that franchise having a much larger following (30 years and still going strong), while TF is getting hyped due to a summertime movie, and which may yet end up tanking at the box office.  And while d20 Modern would have been a good starting place, there's enough rule changes that would need to be made to have giant transforming robots as the PCs that it would take time to develop those rules (currently d20 Modern/Future doesn't handle characters on that kind of scale).

Collectible games on the other hand are much cheaper and far more profitable for WotC, especially if randomized.  Hence, the TF constructible card game that WotC put out.

Also, there'd be the headache of what setting to use for Transformers RPG.  Movie?  Classic 80's?  Any of the recent japanese-created series?  Regardless of which one you choose, part of the fanbase is going to get excluded.

Although if you really want a TF-based d20 RPG, check out Mechamorphosis.  It's pretty bare-bones, but me and a few friends played a one-shot TF game using that, and it worked well enough.  Needs a bit of fine-tuning though.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jun 21, 2007)

Klaus said:
			
		

> What amazes me right now is the inexistence of a Tranformers d20 game, since Hasbro owns both TF and d20.



Not surprising actually, when WotC could make more money off of the label with their _Transformers_ CSG than a _Transformers_ RPG.

What is surprising -- shocking, perhaps -- is that you believe there are more roleplayers than there are card-players or miniatures wargamers in the world. To splash some ice water in your face, we roleplayers are an endangered species.


----------



## Klaus (Jun 21, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Not surprising actually, when WotC could make more money off of the label with their _Transformers_ CSG than a _Transformers_ RPG.
> 
> What is surprising -- shocking, perhaps -- is that you believe there are more roleplayers than there are card-players or miniatures wargamers in the world. To splash some ice water in your face, we roleplayers are an endangered species.



 Yes, but they're not mutually exclusive. Transformers Miniatures + Transformers RPG + Transformers action figures = mucho dinero for WotC/Hasbro.


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Jun 21, 2007)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Yes, but they're not mutually exclusive. Transformers Miniatures + Transformers RPG + Transformers action figures = mucho dinero for WotC/Hasbro.




Especially since you'd get a lot of people who'd buy it just to have it.  A sale is a sale.

Heck, I'm still surprised there's no d20 Modern G.I. Joe game.  Assuming that WotC didn't have to do an internal licensing fee of some sort, it'd've been great for cross-pollination of brands.

Brad


----------



## frankthedm (Jun 21, 2007)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> Sorry, i can watch self made web photos to see robots transform and beat up people. When i pay 30 bucks for 2 hours i want a good movie and a plot.  This looks like it wil ldeliver though.  As i've been disappointed with spiderman and fantastic four (thoug ha bit less) i hope transformers will redeem my faith.



If you are paying 30 bucks for your movie ticket, you have no one else to blame. Whether the cost is from gas, hiring a sitter or being bent over by metropolitan parking charges, that’s not hollywood's fault.



			
				Umbran said:
			
		

> Well, if you squeeze LotR down to one sentence like that, yeah, it'll sound pretty simple and lame, too



Transformers was Intended to be squeezed down to one sentence. 







> Autobots wage their battle to destroy the evil forces of the Decepticons!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 21, 2007)

frankthedm said:
			
		

> Transformers was Intended to be squeezed down to one sentence.




Yeah, but what movie can't be distilled down to a sentence or two?


----------



## Ranger REG (Jun 22, 2007)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Yes, but they're not mutually exclusive. Transformers Miniatures + Transformers RPG + Transformers action figures = mucho dinero for WotC/Hasbro.



Using the above, the example equation would be $100 + $0.01 + $75 = $175.01.

Not desirable when you have to take into account that you have to pay for such a RPG license.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jun 22, 2007)

cignus_pfaccari said:
			
		

> Especially since you'd get a lot of people who'd buy it just to have it.  A sale is a sale.



Actually, how many people would buy RPG just to have it?

After all, _Star Wars_ fan community isn't helping RPG sales all that much (less than 1% are roleplayers), though WotC is hoping for a complete turnaround. And this franchise is much bigger than _Transformers._


----------



## Donovan Morningfire (Jun 22, 2007)

cignus_pfaccari said:
			
		

> Heck, I'm still surprised there's no d20 Modern G.I. Joe game.  Assuming that WotC didn't have to do an internal licensing fee of some sort, it'd've been great for cross-pollination of brands.
> 
> Brad



Given my own experiences with corporate infrastructures and comments from those with broader experiences than my own, it wouldn't surprise me in the least if WotC had to pay a licensing fee to Hasbro to use GI Joe or Transformers for their products.  Given that, it makes sense for WotC to focus their efforts on collectible card games, which are far more profitable than RPG books by a wide margin.


----------

